# Show yourself!



## seanspots

Lets put a few faces with the usernames.


----------



## konz

Big guy in white.


----------



## jimmyjams4110




----------



## seanspots

Whatcha drinkin' with the cola?:letsdrink


----------



## konz

That aint cola.........car bombs baby!


----------



## seanspots

car bombs??? I must be getting old.Jager?


----------



## bluffman2

skinny guy in da middle


----------



## bonita dan




----------



## FishingMedic




----------



## fishinmedic




----------



## reelfinatical

Me & Scott:


----------



## coochie

Gangster for Halloween...


----------



## Boardfeet

Frank Hoskins....My brothers Lab. Karo


----------



## konz

> *seanspots (6/18/2008)*car bombs??? I must be getting old.Jager?


Nah, guiness, jamesons, and baileys........mmmmmmm


----------



## dailysaw




----------



## Josey Wales




----------



## FishinFool




----------



## ChrisH2O

Just a few of the activities I love to do.....





































edited by brnbser


----------



## ChrisH2O

Is it just me or does that picture of Eric at work look like a cardboard cut out of him???? I bet he is suppose to be at work, but he is really fishing somewhere on the bay......:clap


----------



## reelhappy

is this a SLOT RED ? THE FUZZ ON THE UPPER LIP IS GONE. BUT THATS ME!


----------



## 60hertz




----------



## PennFish

A little Rocky Bayou Jack last year.


----------



## mpmorr

I have loads in my gallery take your choice. I have some new ones fromlast weeksvacation. Here are some of my Favorites.










Me and My Youngest Madison.










Me and Christa My oldest after her first fishing trip. She is hooked for life.










Possibly my favorite picture of all time. At the track in Destin. Christa kicked all our butts on the go-carts.










Those Cheesy end of vacation pics. But I like this one. No wonder I work out, gotta keep the boys away from her. LOL










This is my wife, the best thing that has ever happened to me, and any success I have ever had is because she loves me unconditionally.:grouphug


----------



## FelixH

Yep, that's me... hair's too long, and I usually need a shave...

shot that snapper back in October. (Pic was taken on the cat that Clay supposedly owns)


----------



## John B.

god!... some of y'all are UGLY! oke .... just kidding!


----------



## Downtime2




----------



## SKEETER




----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke

Me and my wife Michelle


----------



## fishingfromagunship

:toast


----------



## bamachem

my son, Clayton, and I :


----------



## pcolapaddler




----------



## TkTom

Training at the FD.










Me actually comming out of a house fire.










Me about to be strapped in for the ride of my life!!! +7.6g's, -2.2g's, & Mach 1.2










I wish I had some recent fishing pictures, but something called Paramedic School has kept me from having a life for the past 13 months. :banghead

fishingmedic, I thought you were camping? What kind of camper do you have with internet connection and all? Man....


----------



## SkinnyWater

Me and my fishing partner.


----------



## Fishermon




----------



## fishinwhits

Last week with my nephew's son,Gage.


----------



## rhumbrunner

it's me!


----------



## bamasam

me, Precious, Alex , Earl and our grand-daughter Berkeley



















Me , my brother Wendell(boltaction) and some guy we picked up on the side of the road in the projects oke Jason


----------



## Jason

Check Photo Gallery


----------



## tiderider




----------



## LITECATCH

here i am!


----------



## kTkGreenGo




----------



## Telum Pisces

One from this past winter.


----------



## freespool50

thats me on the left with my brother and cousin. pic at the bull & finch pub in bawstin (from the cheers tv show).


----------



## 192




----------



## Brad King




----------



## SheYakFishr

HAHAHAHA


----------



## seacapt




----------



## lil_fisherman

yea i know, satan lives.


----------



## off route II

i'm the one in the middle










i'm the one without the horns!


----------



## Ocean Man




----------



## seminolewind




----------



## Rammer Jammer

> *seminolewind (6/19/2008)*


HEEEEESSSHHHH............


----------



## Cuz




----------



## ElJay

I am the one in the middle, my wife Maeve, in red jacket.


----------



## Pourman1




----------



## RiverGulfFshr

This is me with my little cub at my camp










Another of me at the lake on my folks property










This one is a recent flathead I caught...she went 24.18 lbs.


----------



## Joshua0606

Me and my brother with a 12'-8" gator. Im the bald one on the right.


----------



## finsandhorns

me on the left


----------



## bladeco

Me and the dog and with my last great catch loaded into the truck


----------



## ditchdoctor81

me, my wife, & son


----------



## Ultralite

my wife dale "on the rocks"










our wedding on an undisclosed dock...



















and finally...me...



















also, many more in my photo gallery...


----------



## ironman172

Filling the feeders



















My happy place(cabin)......not to many of me, as I'm the one behind the camera taking the pic's!!......most of the time:letsdrink


----------



## Fishforlife2

me with my first AJ. which happened to be caught right after I got Sea sick:sick


----------



## biggamefishr

oh so photogenic :sick


----------



## cobe killer

do'n what i love to do!!


----------



## Dylan

I have met a lot of yall over the years from my time working at the pier, DayBreak and other spots..The little guy is my brother


----------



## fishitall




----------



## welldoya




----------



## Deep Jiggin




----------



## JEC

Me JEC


----------



## Nat




----------



## ScullsMcNasty




----------



## shrimp for brains

Skulls you are one well hung lesbian


----------



## KingMe!!!

Thats me...







and thats the boat.


----------



## Backlash

Hi , I am Allen and my wife vickie (old pics)


----------



## croakerchoker




----------



## SHatten

Me and my better half in Key West


----------



## seanspots

<bump>


----------



## SandyKeys

:letsdrink














































:letsdrink


----------



## BuckWild




----------



## User1265




----------



## Kodiak_Man




----------



## letsgofishin




----------



## gameaholic




----------



## nextstep




----------



## BigFishKB

Thats me on the right!!!!!


----------



## Amanda

Me (in the cowboy hat) and my family from Huntsville, ALwent down to Pensacola to do some deep sea fishing for the first time with Ronnie Hogue on Hog Wild 5/28/08.We had an absolute blast, caught our limit on snapper and jacks and even got a cobia  <U>I highly recommend Hog Wild to everyone.</U>


----------



## John B.

ronnie hogue's the freaking man!


----------



## Lyin Dog

I'm a saltwater fisherman, but occasionally like to reach in freshwater & pull out a bass _with my bare hands_!










Mrs. Lyin Dog...with her catch


----------



## Ultralite

> *Lyin Dog (7/4/2008)*I'm a saltwater fisherman, but occasionally like to reach in freshwater & pull out a bass _with my bare hands_!


youdaman!...:bowdown...probably a "noodler" too...oke


----------



## slanddeerhunter

hi im daron live in saraland,al(mobile)


----------



## lobsterman




----------



## reelnutz

Me with our 1st grandson and newest fishing buddy !!


----------



## seapro86

About a 10 lb. snapper from about a month ago.


----------



## thegarb

New guy here. Just want to say thanks for all the great info on here. I'm new to fishing and have learned a lot from y'all. And the guys at Half Hitch Tackle in Navarre... They seem prettycool and have been more than helpful. 

Regards,

Jason


----------



## FizzyLifter

Can't forget the baby girl.......


----------



## bluffman2

Fizzy...i will definatly take her off your hands.......................

the boxer that is!!!

both look good ....ya need to hang on to em!


----------



## FizzyLifter

Keep youreyes off my dog! As for the wife, what type boat do you have? I kid, I kid. Yeah, I lucked out. I can go fishing any time I want to cause she'll be right there with me bowed up. :bowdown


----------



## fire228




----------



## seanspots

A bunch of great pictures guys! Keep them coming.


----------



## mickanole

Guess which one is me.


----------



## bayougrande

my little girl and me across from galvez in the boat...start'n her out young

and a quick afternoon trip w/ the fellas....yum good eat'n


----------



## CHICO




----------



## seanspots

This thread is still missing several members....C'mon guys,y'all can't be that ugly.:takephoto


----------



## cobia06

I'm the good looking one in the middle!! (actually on the right , Captain Clicker on the left)


----------



## daddytime

Rachel










team problem child (2004)










Me and 83 year old uncle Don


----------



## nextstep

good lookin famliy is that you tom


----------



## daddytime

Roger that nexstep


----------



## Baitcaster

old pic . gotta get some with me and the yak !


----------



## BLKFLYZ

Team Airborne with me on the right!










On the right again!


----------



## Fifty-Fifty_2

:clap


----------



## true-king

Monster Trout!!


----------



## GoVols

My most recent trip to Destin


----------



## Strictly Bizness

Team Strictly Bizness: Matt Cook, Me, Jeff Norris, and Chad Alfred (left to right)


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

Me holding one of the last specimens of the nowextinct"Red Snapper"










Notice the look of loneliness in its eye.

Me with the boat on Day One.










Notice how concerned I look. Gas had just gone up to almost $2/gallon and I wasn't sure I could afford it.


----------



## fishn4real

That's me, Mitch, the cool dude in the Costa del mar sunglasses, with my best catch, fishnLane.


----------



## Corpsman




----------



## Tyler Massey




----------



## captwesrozier

me on the left!










me after my dentist work










boy i sure love my job

tight lines!


----------



## d45miller

Me w/ little pomp at Pickens.










Me in front of my favorite signed print by the most unpopular red snapper "advocate". Sorry, I still like Guy's work even though some don't like him right now.


----------



## nic247nite

work










play


----------



## TBonds

<center>

<div style="width:480px; text-align: center;"><embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://w15.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http://w15.photobucket.com/albums/a383/bondito007/b18de1b7.pbw" height="360" width="480">



</center>


----------



## willie joe




----------



## punisher338




----------



## snakeawave

Meand Hailey










My fishing partner










me and dad


----------



## pogie1

My wife Carla







Our kickass boat







Our son Brandon"deckhand"


----------



## imkilroy




----------



## GoVols

My recent trip to Destin yielded these Reds


----------



## parrothead




----------



## GoVols

Great pics of the snapper! That is good eatin' there!


----------



## sc23

Me and my favorite fishing partner.


----------



## Matt Mcleod




----------



## Razzorduck

Recent trip to gulf shores


----------



## cuzmondo

Me and the family on vacation last month and me with the first fish I landed on the current boat.


----------



## JoshH

I clean up real nice... oke


----------



## timman

Key West bonefish...can't wait to go back to Marquesas Key!


----------



## seanspots

*bump*


----------



## Brant Peacher

Sorry Clay!

Brant Peacher
manufacturers rep


----------



## Strictly Bizness

ok!!! brant wins.


----------



## surfstryker




----------



## Jarhead

http://www.pensacoladivingforum.com/fishingforum/Attachment3990.aspx



I can't get it to load........ no surprise.. maybe it'll show when I post..


----------



## fishnfever

Here I am with a pic of a recent king that was caught. I'm the one on the right.


----------



## swafia




----------



## troygot2fish

Me and my wife


----------



## Chet88




----------



## User1265

:bump

I know we are missing some people still and there have been some new additions


----------



## HIKE

> *Matt Mcleod (7/14/2008)*


damn it that is one hell of a fish:bowdown


----------



## Redfish

edited by brnbser


----------



## jewfish

Dink tournament king.










Amberjack caught off the PCB pier before it was torn down.

Oh and here's one of Seanspots posing gangsta with some bass caught during a tropical storm.


----------



## seanspots

I am on the left.


----------



## jewfish

> *seanspots (10/17/2008)*I am on the left.


And that is NOT me on the right.oke

All photos were taken with a camera phone. I did a better job of taking pictures than catching fish that day. Must have been all the brewskies, because I can horn off a bass better than anyone.


----------



## Brandy

A Little hunting trip


----------



## 401 Cay




----------



## HighCotton

JP Marine on the left & me on the right, back in late March:


----------



## J.Sharit

thats me with my boys and campin withmy girlsyeah I'm a rabbit


----------



## CCC




----------



## biggamefishr

just came across this thread while trying to look up the homeless bashing thread for omega and figured i'd bump it back up


----------



## ?MEGA

Guess it was deleted then. Thanks anyway! :letsdrink


----------



## ?MEGA




----------



## [email protected]

Team Mayhem...from left to right BlueH2Ofisher, [email protected], Yakflies










BlueH20Fisher, [email protected]










Yakflies in his finest moment.


----------



## seanspots

> *jewfish (10/17/2008)*
> 
> Dink tournament king.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amberjack caught off the PCB pier before it was torn down.
> 
> Oh and here's one of Seanspots posing gangsta with some bass caught during a tropical storm.




Thanks for bringing the thread back-------wow how time flies.My buddy mike on the right with the goofy hat has been paralyzed since late March and in Atlanta in re-hab.


----------



## Huntinman

Me and the old man in Breckenridge this July<DIV class=containerMain><DIV class=mediaWrapper><DIV class="menuTrigger hover"><DIV id=imageEnvelope><DIV id=fullSizeContainer><SPAN class=outline><DIV class=mediaContainer><DIV class=imgEnv id=imgEnv-fullSizedImage style="VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; WIDTH: 600px; HEIGHT: 401px">







</DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV></DIV>


----------



## Pourman1

In Crested Butte this past Winter







Grand Canyon North Rim







At Pavones







In Venice







At Work


----------



## The LaJess II




----------



## Bigg J

best part of the lobster....










And a couple 2nd place fish in Guns n Hoses 09


----------



## jim t

That would be ME in the middle... Lloyd and Harry to my left and right... or is that right and left?

Anyways,... it's ME in the middle,... I think...

Lloyd and Harry... anyone... anyone?

Here's a hint...

<EMBED height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=425 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/G5f_gbzo4Q0&hl=en&fs=1& allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always">

AGAIN, I'm the poor sap in the middle...

Jim</EMBED>


----------



## fisheye48

jim..that has to be a old pic....woodly is 3x uglier now oke


----------



## Eastern Tackle

ME


----------



## mg_cook




----------



## Eastern Tackle

A few more.



















































My lucky hat that I lost.


----------



## bluffman2

NICE bull and TUNA!

thanks for sharing!


----------



## John B.

talkin bout steady diggin!


----------



## biggamefishr

.



















and contrary to popular beliefs...I do clean up nicely from time to time


----------



## John B.

> *biggamefishr (9/1/2009)*[hr


josh, your sister is* DECENT!!!!!*


----------



## biggamefishr

chickenbone...your aunts beyond decent


----------



## John B.

touche!!!!

well played sir...

hey josh, in 9 minutes i'm going to CVS to buy my first 6-pack of beer legally! haha!


----------



## jjam

Hargreaves Tourney - my buddy/angler Alex takes first place with his 8.1 lbs mangrove










Me left and fishing buddy Chris










A recent surprise while fishing the I-10 Rubble










And my better half Lisa....












Jimmy


----------



## John B.

good pics Jimmy!!!!


----------



## nb&twil

there's one from this week


----------



## John B.

nice Wil!!!!


----------



## Splittine

> *biggamefishr (9/1/2009)*.


Hey we have people in Afganistan looking for you.


----------



## Jaw Jacker




----------



## pb&jellyfish

I can't believe I've never seen this thread...


----------



## tigerbait

My Dad and I sometime in the early 70's. My parents did not dress me very well....










And now


----------



## biggamefishr

I figured someone would post something like that chase...so I held out on this picture until now. There might or might not of been a little alcohol involved to get me to wrap a pink scarf around my head












> *Splittine (9/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *biggamefishr (9/1/2009)*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey we have people in Afganistan looking for you.
Click to expand...


----------



## TURTLE

> *konz (6/18/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *seanspots (6/18/2008)*car bombs??? I must be getting old.Jager?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, guiness, jamesons, and baileys........mmmmmmm
Click to expand...

Holy crap thats gross, My mouth watered alittle just thinking about that taste.










I'm the one thats not hot on the left.


----------



## BLUE RUNNER

Good to meet everyone. I am the one in the middle with two of my best catches!


----------



## Fish Happens




----------



## TURTLE

Scary man, I would avoid Military bases if I were you.


----------



## Shiznik

Me and our grandson Chandler the other day-










and I'm having issues getting some more to load.


----------



## seacapt

> *Bigg J (9/1/2009)*best part of the lobster....


We use a broken off piece of antenna to take care of that.:sick


----------



## konz

> *TURTLE (9/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *konz (6/18/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *seanspots (6/18/2008)*car bombs??? I must be getting old.Jager?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, guiness, jamesons, and baileys........mmmmmmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy crap thats gross, My mouth watered alittle just thinking about that taste.
Click to expand...



No way man, car bombs get the party started.....lol Just ask Karon (coryphena)!


----------



## kelly1

kelly1-nice mess caught on the alabama river


----------



## sunnh2o




----------



## Jamielu

Me and my boys - Micha on the left (TroutSlayer78) and Drew on the right










Micha and I on a trip in July on Cold Beers' boat










Venice cobia - caught while trolling for kings during the ADSFR










Me and my brother (FishinFreak) at the Pirates Ball last year ('cause I know he won't post a picture of himself!!!!)


----------



## corrinas2

my baby......










my kids.......


----------



## Jamielu

And one more - all PFF'ers (clean up right nice for a bunch of stinky fishermen!!)










Ultralite, On The Rocks (aka - Mrs. Ultralite), me, FishnLane and Fishn4real (aka - Mitch'n'Lane)


----------



## TURTLE

> *konz (9/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *TURTLE (9/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *konz (6/18/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> *seanspots (6/18/2008)*car bombs??? I must be getting old.Jager?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, guiness, jamesons, and baileys........mmmmmmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy crap thats gross, My mouth watered alittle just thinking about that taste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No way man, car bombs get the party started.....lol Just ask Karon (coryphena)!
Click to expand...

Not trying to derail, but it's the Guiness, I spent some time in Pubs in london and over did it a few too many times with the dark beer.


----------



## User6882

SHOCKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seanspots

> *kelly1 (9/2/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kelly1-nice mess caught on the alabama river


Nothing beats fresh crappie!:hungry


----------



## FL CAJUN

Some La fishing on the bayou......


----------



## southbound again

Me and Yvonee


----------



## fishn4real

:letsdrink


> *Jamielu (9/2/2009)*And one more - all PFF'ers (clean up right nice for a bunch of stinky fishermen!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ultralite, On The Rocks (aka - Mrs. Ultralite), me, FishnLane and Fishn4real (aka - Mitch'n'Lane)


Jamie, thanks for posting. But, did we have a good time?


----------



## Thunderstruck

yep its me.


----------



## Max_Power




----------



## Jamielu

Well Lane, judging from this one, I THINK we had a good time.....at least it looks like it!:letsdrink










And I'm not sure, but I think Mike was singing here (at least that's what it looks like)..........










Yep, I'm pretty sure that we had fun!!!:letsparty:letsparty


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms

takin my buddys kid for a ride










me and the wifey










and me getting a dui from my buddys kid


----------



## Glastronix

Me and Jordan, he's 10 months old. Never too young to go fishing!!!!










Me bowed up last Fall.










Winter time bull reds...my favorite activitY!!!!!!


----------



## Water Spout II

Man, I never realized how popular the goatee was amongst fisherman.


----------



## User6882

wuts wrong witha goatee?


----------



## asago




----------



## Huntinman

> *Dempsetc (9/3/2009)*Man, I never realized how popular the goatee was amongst fisherman.


Dont be hatin on the goatee now!!!


----------



## WW2

It's the fishermans mullet. lol


----------



## sunnh2o

THAT'S PRETTY FUNNY. FISHERMEN'S MULLET MY A..... MY UNCLE USED TO HAVE A MULLET AND I NEVER WANTED A HAIRCUT LIKE THAT!!!!!! I WEAR A GOATEE TO ADD MORE HAIR TO MY HEAD, THE TOP IS GOING BALD SO I GROW IT ON THE CHIN.


----------



## Kevdog540

> *Huntinman (9/4/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Dempsetc (9/3/2009)*Man, I never realized how popular the goatee was amongst fisherman.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont be hatin on the goatee now!!!
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## Water Spout II

No hating on. Just making an observation. Didn't check the forum for a day and people getting all defensive. I just didn't realize how many people sported them in the outdooring community. No problems with the goatee from me.


----------



## floater1




----------



## spb65

Me Gracie and Hercules


----------

